
Radio Tecnico: How the Zetas Cartel Took over Mexico with Walkie-Talkies (2014) - prostoalex
https://www.popsci.com/article/technology/radio-tecnico-how-zetas-cartel-took-over-mexico-walkie-talkies/
======
Aloha
This makes it seem like the guy who built it was a evil genius. I don't think
he was - while I'm certain he's a smart guy, building a wide area trunked
radio system only really needs one thing, money. The rest is pretty easy.

~~~
wil421
Or a guy with a gun to his head. The cartels have kidnapped engineers,
enslaved them, and then murdered them.[1]

[1][https://www.wired.com/2012/11/zeta-
radio/](https://www.wired.com/2012/11/zeta-radio/)

~~~
nine_k
You _still_ need money to obtain equipment. IDK if stealing it is practical,
but it might be.

------
overlordalex
Outline alternative: [https://outline.com/3gpyRa](https://outline.com/3gpyRa)

[Off topic]

I'm unable to access the site because of a cookie blocker that has a take-it-
or-leave-it attitude - there is no option to opt-out of unnecessary cookies.
These are the numbers of cookies that the site wants to set:

Necessary (18) Preferences (0) Statistics (10) Marketing (54) Unclassified
(22)

18 Necessary vs 86 Other, and no way to opt-out of any of them!

My impression was that this was illegal under GDPR and that the site should
work with only "necessary" cookies enabled, allowing users to opt-out of
tracking where possible. Am I wrong?

~~~
ASalazarMX
Firefox and uBlock Origin user. Also couldn't read the article until I blocked
JavaScript on that page. Site improves a lot without it.

------
ASalazarMX
> In at least one location, Del Toro Estrada installed a repeater on the roof
> of a Mexican police station, either a brazen display of the cartel’s
> impunity or a signal of the department’s corruption.

Definitely the latter. In Tamaulipas, border of Texas, the city and state
police is in the narc payroll. They don't pay them a fortune, just roughly
what their legal salary is, but understandably elicit more loyalty from them.

This also happens in other Mexican states, but not to such a blatant degree.

------
pier25
2014

------
weare138
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw)

